

California legislator launches country's first crowdsourced bill - ramisms
http://america.aljazeera.com/watch/shows/the-stream/the-stream-officialblog/2014/1/1/california-legislatorlaunchescountrysfirstcrowdsourcedbill.html

======
MWil
Hardly the first as Darrell Issa and the OpenGov Foundation's Madison Platform
inspired me in early 2012 but nevertheless a good move

